# I lost another little one



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

I miscarried last week. I was 5 weeks along and so in love already. I am posting because I just needed to tell _someone_. I need someone to know a sweet baby lived and was lost and my heart hurts.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, Aurora.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

so sorry mama


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

Oh no!I'm so sorry to hear that!Had you told anyone?Is there anyone IRL for support?That's a tough timing!Let me know if you need a dinner, I'm MORE than happy to drive 2 hours to bring you a good meal







For real, let me know, mamma!big


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry Aurora! My heart goes out to you and your babe....


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Your kind words and love mean so much to me. Thank you all. I do not feel so alone now.

KRS- You are so sweet! I am doing well physically though. I really appreciate your offer. I keep thinking that we should meet up halfway somewhere this Spring.

We hadn't told anyone IRL because of my history of miscarriages.

I keep telling myself that it is my own fault I hurt so bad. I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. I should have known better. But really, how could I _not_ love and hope for this baby? I wonder if I will ever give birth to a healthy, living baby again..........


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I am very, very sorry.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry. A candle for your angel














. Lots of hugs and peace and healing to you. Of course you had hope and love, its natural. I don't know why this stuff happens to anybody, it sucks.


----------



## happylemon (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry.
















(((((sweet angel baby and family)))))


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aurora* 
I keep telling myself that it is my own fault I hurt so bad. I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. I should have known better. But really, how could I _not_ love and hope for this baby? I wonder if I will ever give birth to a healthy, living baby again..........











I felt this way after multiple miscarriages. It got to the point I just prepared to lose the baby when I got pregnant. In Novemeber 2004, I had the dr. do a pregnancy test (even though I already knew I was pregnant) so I had proof for my RE appointment a few months later because I was so sure I'd be having another loss in a few weeks. That baby is nearly 3 years old now.







I know how hard it can be to believe you'll keep a baby, though. I've had another 3 miscarriages since ds2 was born and I'm back to believing I'll lose them until proved otherwise. It just hurts too much to let myself get attached to them when I've got a 2/10 success rate.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

I so appreciate your understanding everyone.

Deveskyla- I had two losses between my last two children, I was so sure I was going to loose my little girl too, but I didn't and I thought maybe the losses were over. Now I have had one miscarriage since her and I just do not know what will happen.







to you

I am so sorry everyone is here.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

Aurora, I am so sorry!








Many hugs to you... ...


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

We would have been due the same week.








I lost my littlest one just before 5 weeks, last week.

Be gentle with yourself and know that you are not alone.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
We would have been due the same week.








I lost my littlest one just before 5 weeks, last week.

Be gentle with yourself and know that you are not alone.

















to you too.

You know, as much as I hate that you all know how I feel I am so thankful that we have this place and each other.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Aurora. I wish I could fix this for you


----------



## annieskry (Mar 11, 2008)

I am so sorry. I will say a prayer for your little angel


----------



## fenix (Apr 22, 2006)

Aurora, I am so very sorry for your loss.







Do not blame yourself for loving this little babe, how can one not love a child who comes to you, becomes a part of you and grows within? No matter how long our lives are intertwined with that of our babes, it leaves an impression on our lives that can not be erased. I send you hugs and prayers for healing. I too am feeling your pain at this moment. I had a miscarriage last week as well. I lost my babe at 6 weeks and I am trying to find my own way of healing and coping. Blessings to you.


----------

